
Financial Model Color Formatting - Tomte
https://corporatefinanceinstitute.com/resources/knowledge/modeling/financial-model-color-formatting/
======
p33p
As much as people in finance love their excel spreadsheets, it’d be lovely if
the programming skills of data scientists were adopted. Excel is so horribly
inefficient when it comes to reproducibility, auditing, and updating. I can
only imagine how much time is wasted throughout enterprises updating models
like this because someone some time made a change that wasn’t documented —
giving erroneous results.

